# amsoil mk3 jetta



## JayBowsVR (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm finally changing the oil and gear oil. Im using amsoil 5w30 fully synethic and 75w90 caseroil full syntheic and a new fuel filter. 
Question: Will there be a difference in performance, as in smoother accer. or faster which ever way you look at it. 
Not to mention ill be puttin on new shocks and struts there Koni's SRT.T


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

*Re: amsoil mk3 jetta (JayBowsVR)*

Make sure you have no oil leaks, amsoil has a way of finding them for you. I have been a user for over six years and love their products.
A clean engine will always run better and get better fuel economy, so yes you could see a increase in fuel economy/overall drive ability.


----------



## ls16v (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: amsoil mk3 jetta (GinsterMan98)*

i second that


----------



## shilander (Jan 13, 2010)

*Re: amsoil mk3 jetta (JayBowsVR)*

you will see improvement in performance with synthetic lubricants. people tend to overfill their vehicles thus causing leaks. true with synthetic or petroleum based oils.
better mpg, better wear protection, more power, and best of all saving money on product cost.
make sure you use a high quality air filer as well, AMSOIL is my recommendation, check product lookups on the website for your vehicle.
Wix and Mann air filters are also excellent
Website in signature


----------

